# A must for Delta portable planers



## flyfisherbob2000 (Mar 22, 2010)

I only ran my Delta planner once before I bought one of these. It catches so much of the shavings, so little are left to hit the floor. A good buy… if you have a dust collector


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a Porter-Cable TP305 which is a rebadged Delta and accepts this shroud. I concur 100%, its a great accessory. I added an HVAC elbow to the DC hose wouldn't droop near/on the workpiece.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Kevin, this is a nice review. I agree with you that this is a necessity for running the planer unless you want to drag it outside whenever it is being used. I put one of these on my Delta planer and, as you said, it handles the dust/chips well.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Why, exactly, do you need this? 
You can see my dust collection to the right, leaning against the shelves.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a Delta planer that I had to purchase a chute for but I'm not all that impressed w/ mine.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a Delta planer that I had to purchase a chute for but I'm not all that impressed w/ mine.

Here is a link to Amazon just in case anyone is curious.

Darn double post anyway…..


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes, I bought the chute for my Delta… and like you said, it works well. I'm not convinced that my planer works all that well, but the chute keeps the chips at bay.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Interesting. I have the Dewalt, and it doesn't use a chute unless you want to blow chips into a bag (without a dust collector).


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Nailbanger, that's about what it looked like in my shop after I planed some boards.
I'm pleased so far with it. I don't get all the dust and chips flying in my hair, eyes and mouth now, lol.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the review, Kevin. I know that you took my comment the way it was intended. How many gallons is your shop vac? When I hook my little 5 gal. bucket sized vac up to my jointer, it's full after 2-3 5 ft. boards, so I know I would have to upgrade to use the chute.

And yes, I wear my respirator when I plane.


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Anytime. I think my sv is 6-8 gal not sure. It can't do but 3-4 boards on the jointer and sometimes not even that. Just can't handle it, but it does very nice on the planer though which I was surprised.

Looking into finding a used DC in the next few months 

That's a wise choice to wear one. I should have wore one myself.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## flyfisherbob2000 (Mar 22, 2010)

I used a little 1HP dust collector I picked up from Harbor Freight to collect my chavings. It worked great for one tool at a time. I since have replaced it wita b bigger Grizzly DC. I have the little HF dc for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## WalkerTexasRanger (Nov 5, 2014)

Tedssore, or anyone else: just curious. How did you connect the 4" HVAC elbow to your DC hose? I have a 2 1/2" older craftsman shop vac and I am having trouble designing something to connect between the 4" HVAC elbow and the 2 1/2" shop vac hose. Any suggestions?


----------

